
Raspberry Pi announces $50 12-megapixel camera with interchangeable lenses - garysahota93
https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/30/21242454/raspberry-pi-high-quality-camera-announced-specs-price
======
ungzd
Much better article from official blog: [https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/new-
product-raspberry-pi-hi...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/new-product-
raspberry-pi-high-quality-camera-on-sale-now-at-50/)

------
owenversteeg
For anyone curious about how "good" the camera is: with the lens they sell
it's about as good for still pictures as a modern phone. Somewhat worse for
video, depending on your application, due to stabilization, software, and the
2-lane interface.

More specifically, the sensor is a Sony IMX477, slightly better than the
IMX377 featured in the Nexus 6P, Nexus 5X, HTC 10, and Mavic Pro drone.

Pretty nice, for $50 in a neat little package. This kind of thing is usually a
good bit more expensive.

~~~
m463
the standardized lens mount will be huge (as in popular and successful)

~~~
rasz
you could buy C-mount "unauthorised"(1) clone camera modules from China for
several years now.

(1) Pee foundation actually puts DRM chip on camera modules to deter third
party accessories.

~~~
cmxch
Could you be more specific about the DRM? I thought that they just supported a
few cameras and didn't care too much about third-party clones (for better or
worse).

~~~
rasz
[https://twitter.com/marcan42/status/1088506051295567872](https://twitter.com/marcan42/status/1088506051295567872)

------
PanMan
Anybody found info on the max frame rate? High frame rate is super common in
phones but hard to find elsewhere, and I need it for a project...

~~~
kejaed
The original pi camera can be made to run at 660 fps with reduced line count,
pretty neat hack!

[https://blog.robertelder.org/recording-660-fps-on-
raspberry-...](https://blog.robertelder.org/recording-660-fps-on-raspberry-pi-
camera/)

------
zwieback
I want one. It would be really nice if they had a monochrome model for
metrology purposes but for $50 I won't complain.

~~~
sudosysgen
Well, for a 50$ camera, I'd be comfortable attempting to debayer it.
Basically, scratching off the Bayer filter using some sort of tool that wont
scratch the silicon.

~~~
zwieback
Never thought of that. I have plenty of old cameras I could practice on.

------
boromi
Do we have more sample photos to judge the quality?

